# Bloody Mary's Cemetery Photos



## 13mummy (Apr 5, 2008)

*Here are some photos of cemetery and haunt this year. This is my second year doing this so advice or any comments would be appreciated.*

I live in a new development and this is why it's all mud and they just dug the hole for the neighbors basement.

I was in one of my cities newspaper and on the papers website. So I'm very excited about that.

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

For next year I'm planning on building some columns, so that will make a huge difference.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

When I saw the inflatable pumpkins at the beginning of the slide show, it lulled me into thinking I would be looking at a very child-friendly, not too scarey set up, THEN we got to those creatures on your front steps...! Man, every child's nightmare there - did any of the TOTs make it to your front door?

Grass and leaves always help add to the look of a cemetery, but I doubt anyone would notice with all the things you had to look at. The night shots in particular look good.

Congrats on getting in the paper!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks great, you have some nice props there that I have never seen around here. I'm not big on inflattables, but that entry is cool. Also like the eyeball lights. Cemetery lighting looks good also.


----------



## 13mummy (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. 

This will be the last year for inflatables, especially the pumpkins. I wanted to build columns for this year, but my Mom got sick and passed away during the summer. I bought the cemetery archway just for this year because I needed something. I'm going to start building very soon, and I can't wait.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks great. Love that ground-breaker!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very sorry for your loss mummy.

nice pics,
I like the guy at entrance with the big mouth.
Why is the guy hanging on porch smiling ..that is creepy
overall looks good..
good job


----------

